# Well I took another plunge



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

The new Monoprice Select Mini 3D printer was released this weekend, so I ordered one.  So next weekend I should be working on making soap stamps and soap dishes....

MP Select Mini


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 30, 2017)

whoa .....  is it pricey?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 30, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> whoa .....  is it pricey?



No, its only 200 US.  The print area is small, 120mm cubed - but its a highly rated starter machine.  The filament is about $20 for a 1kg spool on amazon.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 30, 2017)

Oooh, show and tell when you make something!


----------



## CaraBou (May 1, 2017)

These are still a mystery to me... show me what you can do!


----------



## jewels621 (May 1, 2017)

I have the Dremel 3D printer coming this week. I have no idea how to create a stamp, but have been playing with Sketchup and 3D Builder to try to learn. I definitely need a 3D Printing for Dummies course. What program are you going to use?


----------



## kchaystack (May 1, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> I have the Dremel 3D printer coming this week. I have no idea how to create a stamp, but have been playing with Sketchup and 3D Builder to try to learn. I definitely need a 3D Printing for Dummies course. What program are you going to use?



Well my plan is to find stuff on Thingiverse until I get the printer dialed in and understand the slicer.  The printer comes with a copy of Cura.

For modeling I will probably use Blendr or maybe Sketchup - not sure yet


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 1, 2017)

Just so you know, you can open a bitmap image, say a silhouette of a logo, in 3D builder and it will extrude it for you a bit. Great for stamps and the like, even if you are just adding it to a design found on thingyverse


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 1, 2017)

This is so interesting ....  please show us your results!


----------



## dillsandwitch (May 5, 2017)

Coolies. Will have to look into the image into stamp dealy. I've got a cocoon create 3D printer. Have had it for a while. its a good little machine.  

Just with some of the stuff from thingverse just double check that the projects you choose dont have too much overhang or your just gonna end up with a bunch of filament everywhere. Ive lost count of how many failed prints ive had over the last couple of years


----------



## Steve85569 (May 5, 2017)

I have been coveting one since kchaystack posted. Just haven't been able to "take the plunge". *YET.*
Do keep us in the know with pictures.


----------



## kchaystack (May 5, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> I have been coveting one since kchaystack posted. Just haven't been able to "take the plunge". *YET.*
> Do keep us in the know with pictures.



I will!  It is on the UPS truck heading my way!  I will have it by this afternoon!


----------



## kchaystack (May 5, 2017)

It's here!


----------



## artemis (May 5, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> It's here!



It's beautiful!


----------



## kchaystack (May 5, 2017)

Here is my test print.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2017)

How cool is that. Can't wait to see what else you can do.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 6, 2017)

OMG Just amazing.  Keep posting pictures.  I will consider getting one. 

Is it difficult to work with?  Never had one ....


----------



## kchaystack (May 6, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> OMG Just amazing.  Keep posting pictures.  I will consider getting one.
> 
> Is it difficult to work with?  Never had one ....



Not really.  I have not begun modeling my own things yet - I am trying to make sure I have the settings dialed in and I get the hang of what is a good design and what isn't.  there are very active FB and reddit groups for the printer - so you can get help from people who have experienced it all before.

Right now I am trying to figure out the slicer program.  This turns your models into the gcode you actually send to the printer.


----------



## kchaystack (May 14, 2017)

Here are 3 soap dishes I have printed from thingiverse.com

I like the first one best, but the fractal abstract design is close.  The honey comb one is a bit small, but it's at my printers max build area.


----------



## dibbles (May 14, 2017)

So cool! Nice job on those.


----------



## Susie (May 14, 2017)

Awesome job on those soap dishes!

...You know, of all the things I thought I would ever admire, soap dishes were never on the list...but those are nice to look at as well as highly functional for our precious soaps.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 15, 2017)

Very nice. How are you finding the process in general?


----------



## CaraBou (May 15, 2017)

LOVE that first soap dish - very unique!


----------



## kchaystack (May 15, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very nice. How are you finding the process in general?



Its pretty smooth.  I find a model I like, and download the .stl file and load it into Cura.  Cura is a slicing program, and translates the model into gcode - which is what is sent to the printer.  

This is where you have to set the temp of the print head and the build plate, resize and move/rotate it to make sure it fits your build plate, and add any support structures to support any overhanging bits that need it.  

Once this is done and exported to gcode I send it to the printer, and it heats the parts and starts printing.  You have to watch it for the first few minutes, sometimes the plastic will snag and start to bunch up around the nozzle.  You have to cancel the print and clear that and start over.  It has only happened 2 or 3 times and I have printed quite a bit of stuff.

It takes several hours to print.  So I usually go off and do other stuff and check on it occasionally.  the first soap dish there took long enough that I went to bed once it was at like 30% done and I felt safe to let it run.  

Next is sanding a piece and priming it so I can paint it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 15, 2017)

Nice. A friend of mine has put a piece of glass on the bed to make the bottom of the print smoother - it takes a bit of the possible height away, but he finds it better for most things to print on to the glass rather than the standard bed.


----------



## kchaystack (May 15, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Nice. A friend of mine has put a piece of glass on the bed to make the bottom of the print smoother - it takes a bit of the possible height away, but he finds it better for most things to print on to the glass rather than the standard bed.



Well the V2 has a new bed coating that plastic adheres to well.  If you use glass you have to coat it with glue stick or hair spray to get the plastic to stick.  Some people have complained about badly warped beds, but I have not had a problem with mine - its just sometimes a glob of plastic builds up and catches the print, dragging it and turning it into a blob.  

But everyone on the 3d printing groups agrees you should always monitor the print for the first 15-30 min anyway.  So it is not that much on an issue


----------



## WeaversPort (May 15, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> It's here!



Have you given it a name yet??


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 15, 2017)

That is just super cool.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 17, 2017)

Oh so cool!!! I love the first and second one soap dish & the Japanese money lucky charm cat!

How are you gonna polish it before coloring?


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 18, 2017)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robotic-industries/buildone-99-3d-printer-w-wifi-and-auto-bed-levelin



Adding this here instead of starting a new thread. If anyone is still interested there are a few more days on this kickstarter. $99 for a 5" bed and if you go for all the fun there is a laser engraving option.


----------

